# Canning on electric cooktop



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

Good morning all. I have some questions regarding canning using electric stoves. I don't can myself, but am getting a rental together. In another thread, I had presented my rental situation as a 1 acre property in the middle of a country hamlet. there is plenty of room for a garden. I have been advised to word my rental advertisement towards the wanna-be homesteader. I am planning a new kitchen and am contemplating appliances.
Here are some questions: I believe I've read on this site that one cannot successfully can using a smooth surface electric stove/cooktop. If one has to have electric, coil is better for canning than smooth? 
Also, it seems to me that coil stoves/cooktops are becoming obsolete. For those of you who can, are you seeing this as true? Looks like GE still manufactures coil stoves, so I can buy one, but there's no trouble finding smooth surface electric stoves. 
Thanks for any advice on setting up a kitchen for potential canners.

-Taratunafish


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a coil stove and have used one for canning for 35 or so years. I like it. I had a gas stove blow up on me many years ago and have never used one since.

I have not seen a shortage of coil stoves.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a smooth top Jenn Air, and it said you may can on it , and I have done so on rare occasions. But it seems like it takes forever to heat up. I prefer not to heat up my kitchen and do most of my canning out on my deck on a propane burner. It's much faster, and keeps me from getting my kitchen hot. 

I think most of the newer glass cooktops say that you cannot can on them, so you'll probably need to look at each individual appliance. 

Dawn


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I can on my smooth surface range. It is all I have, so it is where I do all my canning (boiling water bath and pressure canning). I have a 12 inch burner. I looked and looked until I found both a smooth range and a 12 inch burner. back when I bought my stove they were a bit hard to find. 
The manufacturer said that canning was fine as long as the pot was not bigger then the burner, which it is not.
I have stayed away from the all american brand of canners because of their weight though I cannot truly say if it would be a problem.


----------

